# Anyone care to guess where we were?



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Okay guys I am going to try and be very careful here. I have been observing a lot of negative reaction to people posting any information on specific hunting locations and I for one do not want anyone to give away their choice spots. I don't tell many people about places around home that are my choice covers...so here goes.

I just got back from a week of pheasant hunting in your great state. The weather during our week (Oct. 22 - 29) was unbelievable...almost too warm...but we were tenting it so we appreciated the warm days. Birds were there but not plentiful. Two guys and one dog hunted extremely hard for 12 pheasants, 6 sharptails and a hun. People were really friendly, not a lot of posted land, and where land was posted we were welcomed. One great landowner even let us on his small cornfield (planted for the birds) on a Friday afternoon even though his son and wife were planning a big shoot for Saturday. His comment was that 2 guys and one dog were not likely to do much damage. He was right...we got 3 birds in a few hours but really appreciated the generosity...and we managed to clear out before the school bus got home so the landowner could avoid getting in trouble with the rest of the family! Worst thing that happened was that I left my dog's water dish in the field and had to sneak back to get it before the family woke up the next morning so that we dids not blow it for the landowner!!

We hunted ravines, CRP, standing/lodged wheat (with permission), and old yard sites. There were not many other pheasant hunters around.

Unlike another recent post from a disgruntled duck hunter...we are coming back again next year. Hopefully there will be a few more birds but it was the people and the weather that made our hunt. (Ma's Diner didn't hurt either). So if anyone wants to publically hazard a guess as to where we might have been, please do...or if you would rather PM me I would like to hear from you. One more clue...there were small hills in the area and big hills on the horizon and everywhere we went people made us feel very, very welcome. Oh yeah, one more thing...we were nowhere near Pembina :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Noonan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Trick question.....you were near Pembina


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

> (Ma's Diner didn't hurt either).


You gave it away! :lol:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Doh!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

HMM let me guess..You were at home watching one of Hustads videos. :lol: :lol: Just Kidding Chris!!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Ma F's diner i suppose. I got you pinned down.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Cando????.....i dont live in ND but did ND's bird numbers increase at all this year cause in SD we increased 70% more birds than last year


----------



## Str8Shooter (Mar 3, 2005)

Eaten many breakfasts at Ma's, I grew up in Columbus, great place to be from.


----------

